# anyone have imperialized version of sterling 60 plans?



## werowance (Oct 7, 2019)

was looking around for my next engine and I like the sterling 60.  what I don't like is that its in metric and I don't have taps or drills etc to easily work in metric.  not that there is anything wrong with the metric system.  I'm just not tooled up for it and I just really am not that good at converting drawings to imperial.  like sizing up similar size threads and such.  and last but not least I'm just lazy    so I was wondering if someone has some already converted plans for sale or free?


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 7, 2019)

Werowance--I don't have a sterling 60, but I do have plans for a great runner. See the link.---Brian
https://www.homemodelenginemachinis...-from-hell-and-maybe-a-stirling-engine.27390/


----------



## werowance (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi Brian,  that's a good looking one indeed and is one I believe I can handle building.  only thing is the sterling 60 has that beam on top which is what is attracting me to it right now.


----------

